# Iceland - Anyone Ever Been?



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi all - my 50th birthday present from my wife is a trip to Iceland 

We're going for 4 nights from 18th Feb & are staying at The Radisson Blu Saga hotel (I think) in Reykjavik. My wife's has already booked us on a trip to see the northern lights in 4x4 vehicles - the idea being that the 4x4's will be able to go off the beaten track a bit & possibly get above any low lying cloud/fog so giving you a better chance of seeing something, though of course there are no guarantees of seeing anything at all. As I understand it this is a 2 day trip, the idea being that if you don't see anything the first night then you'll go out again the following night, however if you do see the lights on the first night then they won't take you out again on the second (hope that makes sense?) so giving you an extra day/evening to do your own thing.

I'd like to see the hot springs/geysers & we were thinking of going on a whale watching trip - though I'm not sure if it's the right time of the year for whales & I'm an absolutely terrible sailor (I love the sea but hate anything smaller than a cruise ship) - so we haven't booked anything yet.

Any info on where to go, what to see, where to eat & any other advice (is it as expensive as other Scandinavian countries for instance?) would be gratefully appreciated.

I have to say that I'm very much looking forward to it - I love my wife :wub:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, I'll be the first to say it, I've been quite a few times and if you spend Â£20 or more they will deliver your order free of charge...

Sorry mate, that's not helping is it....?


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Paul - did you see the BBC programme with Julia Bradbury walking in Iceland earlier this week? You must give it a look, it's fabulous (not least for because of the distinctly flirty relationship Julia builds up with her female walking guide as the episode progresses!). No, back to the point - the landscape is simply out of this world. I'm very envious! Here's the link:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0110grr/Julia_Bradburys_Icelandic_Walk/

Enjoy!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s one of the very few places I`d like to visit but as I really don`t like flying or going on boats it`s extremely unlikely I`ll ever make it :no:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Davey P said:


> OK, I'll be the first to say it, I've been quite a few times and if you spend Â£20 or more they will deliver your order free of charge...
> 
> Sorry mate, that's not helping is it....?


Hi Davey P Your lucky its a Â£25 spend down here for free delivery	in Wales & Â£35 online +delivary charge H


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

It's very cold, make sure you don't get a frozen prawn ring!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Went on a cruise around Iceland.superb stopped at five ports .trips out every day to see the sights . Northern lights did not see but the other tourist places absolutely superb,geyser waterfalls Heimay volcanic blow up. As you travel around you will see lots of the volcanic landscape. Going native on the 4x4 must be a great experience but even some of the main roads are just ash surfaced so you quickly get feel and smell of place. The island is geared up for tourism so don't be worried about doing the mass market things ,believe you me to quote Peter Kay everything is worth seeing and the buses go to the right places. swimming in the blue lagoon or other volcanic baths is highly recommended.

didn't buy much ,look out for being charged over the top,for defrosted glacier water! Honestly and tooth paste was dear, We ate

on the ship or provided sandwiches so can't really comment on that. Question is would we go again,well we saw the sights and would like to do then4 x 4 thing but we were glad we did the sights first.The fault area around Thingvelir makes you realise the power and the glory of the earth itself

You will not be disappointed.happy birthday as well


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s one of the very few places I`d like to visit but as I really don`t like flying or going on boats it`s extremely unlikely I`ll ever make it :no:


You don't like flying or boats but you want to walk on a volcanoe? 

Wow!

I've had workmates who used to go to Iceland on business and they always enjoyed it. Very clean and well organised place. Lovely scenery.

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tixntox said:


> You don't like flying or boats but you want to walk on a volcanoe?
> 
> Wow!


Hardly matters unless someone develops a matter transporter does it?

Scotty,





 :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

We went this time last year and loved it. A bit expensive but not as bad as it used to be.

We hired a car and did the golden circle (gulfoss, strokkur) and blue lagoon ourselves

Dolphins seen on Wednesday, Humpback yesterday and killer whales today.

http://www.whalewatc...hale-diary.aspx

We just ate wherever we were so I can't recommend anywhere in particular,

Definitely going back and maybe summer next time.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

*Julia Bradbury's Icelandic Walk - There is something about her :notworthy:*

http://www.bbc.co.uk...Icelandic_Walk/


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been looking into going cycling in Iceland, the scenery looks fantasctic. Is it as expensive as people say?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

http://airows.com/20-incredible-photos-that-will-make-you-want-to-visit-iceland/


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just got back last Tuesday from a week there.

Everyone is very friendly and speak perfect English (if under 50).

Food and drink are about London prices so not as bad as I exected.

We went on a bus trip to see the Lights and my God they were amazing....

Go to a swim in a local pool (not the Blue Lagoon), open air swimming when it is zero degrees is just fab...

The Super 4x4's with the massive tyres are everywhere and look a right hoot, we would have done it but I had a sore back so wasnt risking it.

We purposely left out some of the things we wanted to do to give us an excuse to go back, but in the summer...

Minsk whale is minging, like fishy steak, but not in a good way. Puffin is lovely if you like pigeon.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Went about 25yrs ago with some friends mainly to play poker and tour about.Very impressive,coming out of clouds to land was like looking at a lunar landscape.Saw Geyser,slept on a glacier and swam in blue lagoon.Great fun.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Lived and worked there .Possibly the best place on earth. The women will make you walk funny just by looking at them. You will truly understand why immigration is very very controlled .They don't want others and i don't blame them ! Its expensive , but quality of life is amazing. Crime is almost unheard of . They party like the work is going to end,

I cycled around the Island many many years ago

Education, health etc , forget the UK, Iceland does it soooooooooo much better .


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Ah yes.... all very well, but the beaches are crap, aren't they?


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Barryboy said:


> Ah yes.... all very well, but the beaches are crap, aren't they?


Most will have volcanic beaches , the water stupidly clean (Like Scotland) went for a few swims ! but most of my travels there involved crossing rivers , so got use to the cold .


----------



## YuriLori (Feb 24, 2014)

Met this one kid, was like 5, was doing algebra and different science exercises like id never seen before.

Wish i was in the blue lagoon atm. Sooooo relaxing. Just be careful if in there more than 1hr+, you'll barely be able to walk!


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

YuriLori said:


> Met this one kid, was like 5, was doing algebra and different science exercises like id never seen before.
> 
> Wish i was in the blue lagoon atm. Sooooo relaxing. Just be careful if in there more than 1hr+, you'll barely be able to walk!


Seen that many times....it helps when the teachers are able to teach using one language and not have to deal with 10000 kids all speaking yadi da and not understanding whats going on. Parents and the whole "family unit' are so much stronger and behind the children. The place makes the Uk look like a third world country

I was able to phone the PRESIDENT directly and talk to her when i was there. No security , no egos , just a lady who wanted the best for her country .


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

LJD said:


> YuriLori said:
> 
> 
> > Met this one kid, was like 5, was doing algebra and different science exercises like id never seen before.
> ...


Just so long as you don't deposit your money there... B)


----------



## YuriLori (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha very true.

I met the Japanese dignitary when i was there. They help a public tea ceremony. Alas the talk went of for many hours.and most people walked out before the ceremony even began.

Better education, but definitely ruder.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

YuriLori said:


> Haha very true.
> 
> I met the Japanese dignitary when i was there. They help a public tea ceremony. Alas the talk went of for many hours.and most people walked out before the ceremony even began.
> 
> Better education, but definitely ruder.


Ruder in Iceland ?????? bloody hell.....nicest people i have ever met ! of Investment issues, look at how they have recovered !!!! I would be there tomorrow given the chance , schools better , very little in the way of "immigration issues and all the other religious madness destroying the Uk. Crime almost nil and everyone has a home and money .


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

LJD said:


> I would be there tomorrow given the chance ....... very little in the way of "immigration issues


The irony of the fact that you would be an immigrant, seems lost on you.....


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

artistmike said:


> LJD said:
> 
> 
> > I would be there tomorrow given the chance ....... very little in the way of "immigration issues
> ...


I am white...... the clue was in what i wrote. Not every one in the world is allowing their country and heritage etc to be ruined .


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

LJD said:


> artistmike said:
> 
> 
> > LJD said:
> ...


So.... White-skinned immigration into a country with a predominantly white-skinned population maintains the existing cultural balance? Is that what you're saying? Or are you not saying anything at all?

As for heritage, I'm always confused by that statement. For example, my parents are white Anglo-Saxon protestants who believe in God and have a slightly more right wing view of the world. I'm a liberal athiest who likes different music to them. Is that the result of Asian or West Indian immigration, or is it simply a generational shift borne of a different education and life experience?


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

blackandgolduk said:


> LJD said:
> 
> 
> > artistmike said:
> ...


Iceland is clever enough to be able to learn from others . They don't want to allow people in who will start demanding changes etc to fit in with their mad 3rd world believes etc . May not be "Correct" in todays "PC" world, but it suits them fine and thats why there is almost zero crime there . now i wonder why.................?


----------



## Cleisthenes (Feb 28, 2014)

Davey P said:


> OK, I'll be the first to say it, I've been quite a few times and if you spend Â£20 or more they will deliver your order free of charge...
> 
> Sorry mate, that's not helping is it....?


The onion rings are a bit dodgy as well, so steer clear..


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Some crime exists.... or did...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25349240


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

I went for 4 days a few years back. Stayed in Reykjavik, but had a few excursions booked up. The weather wasn't with us though, so our trip to see the Northern Lights never happened, the company we booked that through said that if the weather was bad one night they would try and get us on another nights trip....but the weather was lousy everyday, ah well. The geysers were very impressive as was the Gullfoss waterfalls. Did try for whale watching but again, the sea was too rough and that was called off., I guess that was the problem with going in October.

As it's such a volcanic type country, there are occasional earth rumbles which is a bit odd, plus they don't do hot water like we have, it come direct from the springs so it smells of sulphur, does put you off a bit when you shower as the smell is a bit wiffy.

But it's a great place to visit, outside the city it's like a moonscape and there is nobody around, working and living in London, that sort of quiet can take a while to get used to.

And here I am in Iceland:


----------



## oldnut (Mar 10, 2014)

went about 10 years ago, did white water rafting and by mistake canyoning (we thought we booked canoeing) very liberal place, you change into your wet suit in a restaurant! only my wife a german lady and myself did the canyoning along with the 2 instructors. wet suits were baggy and they told us to wear something warm underneath which got soaked and we had to climb up and down waterfalls with numb fingers (melting ice water)weighing a ton. we then swam through caves with a strong current, my wife who is mediteranean froze and was nearly washed away, really enjoyed it when we sat on a rock underground drinking luke warm hot chocolate well worth it


----------

